# Our new Beadeds



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally got our DWAL and picked up these little beauties. Over the moon with them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cute! How many did you get in total?


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Very cute! How many did you get in total?


We got 4 of them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

waynegarland said:


> We got 4 of them.


Nice. I've just been reading some of the other threads on this section- out of interest, rather than any desire to own DWA species- but I have to say these are appealing!

Any chance of a pic of their set-up?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I am really jealous - would love some beadeds but not able to provide a seperate reptile room so cant get a dwa - very annoying


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats, and nice looking animals. Great feeling when you get the animals that interest you the most.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

One of my favourite venomous, nice one Wayne :no1:


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I've just had them out for a stroll in the room and they quite happily climb on to the hand, gloved of course. They huff a bit if they can't see you're there and suddenly put you're hand over them but they huff when they bump into one another. They're making no attempt to bite which is good.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice indeed, A real result for you!

john


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

they're so cute! you must be so happy. 
are you hoping to breed?


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

SilverSky said:


> they're so cute! you must be so happy.
> are you hoping to breed?


I'm so happy with them. The only downside is I work offshore and don't get to see them every day. I'll wait and see what sexes I get but the plan will be to attempt to breed in a few years.


----------

